# info on 3mb



## fisherkins (Aug 1, 2013)

it's been a long time sin'ce i've been out there, just wondering if anyone can, tell me the prices and all to get out on there? thanks


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

$5

and if you fail to pay you can get a hefty fine for "avoiding a toll" or whatever. i see a lot of people who don't pay go on that bridge who think they are being clever. they won't like the fine


----------



## fisherkins (Aug 1, 2013)

is that 5 bucks no matter how many fols you take with you? or is there a per person too?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

fisherkins said:


> is that 5 bucks no matter how many fols you take with you? or is there a per person too?


Its 5 bucks for the vehicle and driver, 2 bucks for each additional person. If you park in the lot and walk on its 2 bucks per person.


----------



## fisherkins (Aug 1, 2013)

sweet thanks for the info, and as for not paying...wouldn't dream of it, i had a friend that thought it would be funny to not pay the dollar toll to get across bob sikes one time, and i'm sure it was hilarious until he ended up paying 125 bucks for that dollar he saved


----------

